# RNZAF 80th Anniversay Airshow, Ohakea



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Guys, on 1 April, the RNZAF turns 80 and last weekend was a commemorative airshow, which I went to. It was significant for a number of reasons; it was the first time the United States Air Force brought combat aircraft (in the form of two F-16s from Misawa AFB Japan with a KC-135 from Kadena and C-17 from Hickam, Hawaii in support) to New Zealand since the early 1980s for starters. Americans on this forum, while your new president might not be doing much to foster confidence in the USA abroad right now, in the USAF, you have one of the best ambassadors around. All I have to say is "Welcome back! - We missed you!" And judging on the crowd's reaction, I'm not the only one who feels that way.







Pilot giving a love heart to the crowd.






Airbus are attempting to sell the A400M to NZ to replace its C-130Hs, but it didn't fly in the display. I caught it landing the day before.











A couple of other movements in anticipation of the show;

Devon - I had to laugh at an American dude who came all the way over to see the show, he said he'd seen everything present except for "that thing! What the hell is it?" pointing at the Devon!






What would a Kiwi airshow be without a Harvard?






Hercky making smoke;






B200 Kingair that landed on the taxiway!;






The morning of the show proper. KC-135. We got aboard this at the end of the night, which was a treat as it wasn't open to the public during the show.






One of the static stars was this otherwise reclusive JASDF KC-767; these guys don't get this far from Japan that often. It was open to the public all day.











The Japanese love their caricatures; very kawai;
















Another static 'darling' was these two Singaporean AF F-15E Strike Eagles; Singapore provided quite a showing at the show, with a C-130 in the static also and crowds of young Singaporean crews wandering about. They want to base their F-15Es in NZ because the airspace is uncluttered. Yes please!
















More soon.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2017)

Great shots Grant


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2017)

For sure. That A400 looks a lot like a C-17 but with whirly thinks up front.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2017)

" More soon" Is it soon yet? Outstanding shots, ourstanding aircraft and outstanding weather by the looks of things.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2017)

Didn't know Singapore had Strike Eagles...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Continuing with the airshow, a few more static shots; The RNZAF has an Historic Flight; a Tiger Moth, which has been rather reclusive for awhile and this Harvard, NZ1015, which wore training colours for many years, but was painted up in this rather non-descript camouflage scheme just days before the show.






Spitfire IX PV270 is an ex-Burmese example and has been restored in the markings of New Zealand wartime airman Alan Deere's from the war. It was restored by Al's nephew Brendon and lives at the RNZAF base with his Grumman Avenger and a few other aircraft in a hangar called, somewhat appropriately 'Biggin Hill'.






At the same time as the RNZAF acquired its SH-2G Sea Sprites, built in Connecticut by New Zealand engineers sent over to the Kaman factory, the Royal Australian Navy also ordered Sea Sprites, but it wanted them to be very different animals to the standard 'G model, which NZ ordered. They were to be extraordinarily sophisticated to meet a demanding and ultimately impossible specification for the airframe, resulting in a major headache as there were too many irreconcilable decisions made, to the extent that the RAN retired the helos and cancelled the order not long after they had entered service.

More of the Aussie Sea Sprite saga here: ADM: Defence Business: Seasprite – what went wrong? | ADM Nov 08

Anyway, after Australia returned the machines to the manufacturer, NZ was about to sell its SH-2Gs after working them to the bone and it was decided that, as before with the A-4 Skyhawks, Australian airframes would do for their replacement. Reconfigured and simplified with the bugs ironed out (hopefully), NZ has since introduced it's 'new' Sea Sprites into service.






The B757 is a popular bird at airshows and 40 Sqn RNZAF has taken it round the world to demonstrate its capabilities.
















The RNZAF debuted its big aircraft display routine at the show, called RNZAF Thunder; just a few sweeping fly-bys, but impressive enough.
















Rescue BK-117;






The French based at New Caledonia regularly bring their Casa CN-235s to New Zealand for exercises and airshows;






More soon.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

Great series of Pics...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2017)

Great pics Grant, and looked like a good show too. Loved the Devon (would love to own one !) and Al Deere's Spit, the latter looking very period authentic.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 6, 2017)

More in the static, which is, admittedly where I spent most of my time, taking walkaround photos of some of the big foreign beasties. Both the Airbus A400M and Canadian C-130J were popular, especially since both were open to the public, although the Canadians were the only ones letting people into the cockpit.






C-130H NZ7002 - I spent three weeks stuck inside fuel tanks of this aircraft, scraping out sealant and s**t as a lowly apprentice; fell asleep in the Number 3 engine dry bay once; hot day, very still. Only woke up when I heard someone walking across the wing. I hate heavy maintenance. Singaporean AF C-130H behind.






Aussie C-17, again, very popular since it was open to the public.






The Aussies always bring their F-18s over the Ditch (Tasman Sea) to remind us Kiwis that we once had fast jets but foolishly decided to get rid of them.
















The RNZAF's response? A Macchi (MB-339CB) Trainer that is no longer flown, although it is capable of doing so.






The USAF had a big presence, even though they only had the KC-135 in the static. We got to go inside at the end of the day after the airshow had wound down, which was great since it wasn't open to the public.





















Next up, some more flying.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2017)

Great stuff.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2017)

Great shots! Did you get a photo of the RAAF Hornet bomb tally? I've being looking for a close up shot to count the missions.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 7, 2017)

Great stuff


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2017)

Great pics, and remind me of the old RAF 'At Home' days, when there were loads of static displays, many open to the public. 
Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

My local airport RDU hosted an airshow years ago that I really enjoyed, both because it was close and it was well attended. Lots of static displays, as well as some great shows and flyby's. I was saddened when I asked recently about any upcoming ones to learn that the nanny state had decided airshows were too risky especially allowing that many people onto "secured" areas like runways and taxiways post 9/11.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Top shots man.....


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 31, 2017)

> Great shots! Did you get a photo of the RAAF Hornet bomb tally? I've being looking for a close up shot to count the missions.



Just realised I haven't been on the forum for awhile - away doing stuff. To answer your question, didn't get a close up, but took this one of it taxying in after its display:







A few more of the Hornets:
















The F-16 display was great to see, unfortunately my camera gear wasn't the best during the show, so I got only a few acceptable ones.




































Doin' the Viper:











Taking the salute:






Well, sorry about the wait for those.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2017)

Great shots grant - but puzzled about that blue stuff in the background !
Bear in mind I live on the edge of the Cheshire Plain, on the side of the Pennines !!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------

